

What Does Your Pricing Say About You? - tmckd
http://www.macdougherty.com/macblog/2010/11/what-does-your-pricing-say-about-you.html

======
kevinpet
The contrary is that if you are targeting the low end market, you need to
price it that way from the start, and stay away from enterprise deals that
require custom work.

